# LOTS of chest x-rays in one day, modifier?



## SienTC1720 (Sep 11, 2017)

We bill for a radiology group located in (but separate from) a hospital. A patient had a PICC placement done, and it was very hard to get placed, and ended up having 11 chest x-rays in one day to get everything placed correctly and functioning.

We have never had a problem getting these x-rays paid before, and I was hoping they would at least pay one or 2 and we would just write off the rest, as I'm sure we will have to with more than one already. 

I used the diagnosis T82.524 for misplaced PICC catheter, as well as J9602 for respiratory failure, and they are all getting denied. I also put 76 modifiers on in hopes that would cut at least a few of the denials.

They are still ALL getting denied.

Any ideas on what I could do to get a few paid? I know they won't all go through, but a couple would be nice!


----------



## sullivak (Sep 11, 2017)

Cady4217 said:


> We bill for a radiology group located in (but separate from) a hospital. A patient had a PICC placement done, and it was very hard to get placed, and ended up having 11 chest x-rays in one day to get everything placed correctly and functioning.
> 
> We have never had a problem getting these x-rays paid before, and I was hoping they would at least pay one or 2 and we would just write off the rest, as I'm sure we will have to with more than one already.
> 
> ...



Sorry if this is obvious, but did you code T82.524*A*? It requires a 7th character.


----------



## chembree (Oct 12, 2017)

PICCs and Chest bundle by the NCCI edits. Which means if you billed both on the same DOS, you will need a 59 or X modifier on all you are billing that same day to receive payment.


----------

